

Would You Turn Down a $100 Million Buyout Offer? - bond
http://www.inc.com/news/articles/201109/why-turn-down-a-100-million-dollar-buyout.html

======
byoung2
_Morin launched Path, a smaller social network, in November, 2010. In
December, Google offered him a $100 million buyout, plus a $25 million earn
out over four years._

That's quite impressive for such a short time. Does anyone know what they had
that was so desirable after so little time?

